# Câmp lexico-semantic



## irinet

Bună,
Ce cuvinte din propoziția dată pot reflecta un câmp lexico-semantic şi pentru cine?
Alte exemple din literatură sunt binevenite.
Nu e vorba de liste, ci mă refer la înțelegerea conceptului de câmp nu doar lexical sau semantic, ci* lexico-semantic*.
De exemplu, "... ochiul de raze al cerului privea îngândurat prin triunghiul cocorilor" din Ionel Teodoreanu ("Cel din urmă basm") ar fi un exemplu bun pentru cuvântul soare? Mie îmi pare doar semantic (metaforă), nu şi lexical. Sau razele sunt din câmpul lexical şi atunci se justifică sintagma de mai sus?!
Vă mulțumesc anticipat tuturor participanților,


----------



## farscape

(Asta pentru că nu-mi plac întrebările fără răspuns  )

*"Câmpul lexico-semantic constituie o clasă de cuvinte reunite  prin componente de sens comune, dar între care se stabilesc diferenţe  (opoziţii) semantice." "* Câmpul este o clasă relativ deschisă, alcătuită riguros de specialişti şi, în mod aproximativ, de vorbitorii obişnuiţi." 

(Aici m-au cam pierdut specialiştii ăştia care sun vorbitori obişnuiţi - voila de vezi )

şi:

"Asocierea cuvintelor în câmpuri prezintă avantajul de a reţine mai precis diferenţele între termeni. De exemplu, _a striga_  este corelat cu _a vorbi_, amândouă desemnând „sunete articulate" emise cu „diferenţe de intensitate" în schimb _a răcni, a rage_, desemnează „sunete nearticulate", „emise cu intensitate mare"."

*Sursă*

 Adică _soare_, _cer_ şi _raze_ (cum ai zis) ar putea fi un câmp lexico-semantic, dar nu seamnănă de loc cu _mire_, _mireasă_, _cumnat_, _socru_, etc. care sigur sunt un câmp d-ăla 'oţ  M-am gândit că _a privi_, _ochi_ şi ce-o mai fi (că e prea scurt citatul) ar putea fi un altul... da' am mai citit pe '*Net* şi am înţeles că trebuie să fie aceeaşi parte de vorbire, deci nu se pune 



Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Bună!
Ştiam că mă pot baza pe Wordreference şi cred că m-ai luminat foarte tare, Mr. Farscape. 
Adică, 'soarele' este metaforicul "ochi de raze" (semantic), iar "privea" face parte din câmpul lexical al "ochiului". Deci, ar fi trebuit subliniate şi 1."cerul" şi 2.verbul "privea". Sper să fi interpretat corect: 1. "*ochiul de raze al cerului*" (după cum ai elucidat dilema mea" şi  2. "*ochiul** de raze* [...] *privea* ..." (2 câmpuri lexico-semantice cu un câmp semantic comun).
Mi se pare destul de ciudat testul, fie el şi pentru Olimpiadă, nu mai zic şi de clasă! 
Mă întreb la ce şcoală se predă astfel?!
Mulțumesc mult de tot,


----------



## farscape

"bag samă, câmpurile aiste îs musai la fel, adicătelea or toante verbe or toante sunstantive" 

Moş Teacă


----------



## irinet

Mereu cu zâmbetul pe buze! Cred că di vină îi 'ia'!
Mersi, e posibil să ai dreptate, deşi vorbim despre cuvinte din acelaşi domeniu. Dacă sunt limitată la 'ori' - 'ori', nu îmi convine deloc.


----------

